# Red Skin Potato Salad



## Alix (Oct 3, 2009)

This recipe from French's looks pretty tasty:

Red Skin Potato Salad 

Prep time: 10 min.

Cook time: 15 min.

Servings: 8

1 1/2 lbs. small red skin potatoes, quartered
1/2 cup Italian salad dressing
1/4 cup French's® Spicy Brown Mustard or French's® Horseradish Mustard
1 cup sliced celery
1/4 cup minced parsley
2 tbsp. minced green onion

COOK potatoes in boiling water for 15 min. until tender. Rinse with cold water; drain. 

MIX salad dressing and mustard in large bowl. Add potatoes, celery, parsley and green onion. 

Chill, covered, 1 hour.


----------

